# Make Your Own Snowshoes During Sleepy Hollow State Park's Recreation 101 Events



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Get in step with one of winter's hottest recreational activities while experiencing the fun and satisfaction of building your own pair of snowshoes. Sleepy Hollow State Park in Clinton County will offer three opportunities to take part in Snowshoe Building Workshops this season.

More...


----------

